

Browserling Reaches 100 Customers - wiwillia
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/browserling-reaches-100-paying-customers/

======
wiwillia
Hey just wanted to give some context - I'm from the Teespring team, we signed
on a couple months ago. Browserling has been incredible for us in terms of
diagnosing fringe bugs and testing new features across multiple browsers
quickly (especially javascript/dynamic elements).

Looking forward to seeing what's next

------
StavrosK
Why are you defining yourselves by YC? "YC Rejected" doesn't give me any extra
info...

~~~
wiwillia
I should clarify that I posted this, not Browserling. I'm just a happy
customer.

I put YC Reject in the title because I thought it would be interesting to
explore the companies who didn't make it into YC, but have still grown into
successes.

------
EREFUNDO
Are you guys really using alien technology?

